# DIY Cobbler-ing: Changing Sole Edge Color



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

You may remember a while back I posted a thread on how I dyed a pair of boots from light tan to dark brown. Well, this week I attempted a second DIY shoe project: changing the color of the sole/heel edge. I've always thought that #8 shell looked better with a natural or lighter brown edge treatment, rather than the dark brown/black that comes standard from Alden, AE, and on old Florsheims. But having a cobbler change the edge color seemed like a waste of money for what should be a simple operation.

I decided to start with an old pair of Florsheim longwings that have been sitting in the closet unworn because they were dried out and the uppers cracked on me. If I ruined a pair of shoes doing this project, I wanted them to be beaters already. Here's how they looked before:










First I used blue painter's tape to mask off the uppers right where the welt meets them. I didn't want to damage the uppers while working on the edges. Next, I took some 60-grit sandpaper and sanded the black edge dressing right off, down to the natural bare leather. This was pure elbow grease, no power sanding involved, and it took probably an hour or so to do both shoes. If I had a belt sander or a cobbler's wheel, it would have gone a lot quicker. Of course, the top of the welt and the stormwelt ridge above it had to stay black; no way to change the color on those without a whole new welt. After taking all the color off, I used 120- and then 240-grit sandpaper to smooth things out. Here's what they looked like after the sanding was finished. Because the edges of the welt and the two layers of sole leather weren't completely flush all the way around, it was hard to get all the black off in some places. I would have needed power sanding equipment or a LOT more time and energy to get it perfect. But I was satisfied with this state, at least this first time around:










Now, if I wanted a rustic, very casual look, I could just have left them like this. But I thought the #8 uppers needed something a little more polished looking. I still had some Fiebing's Leather Dye in dark brown left over from the Brantley project, so I put on a single coat with the wool dauber that came with the dye. After it dried, the finish was a little darker and "muddier" than I wanted, so I got out the 240-grit sandpaper again and sanded it back lightly, not going all the way to the bare leather as I had before. I finished with some Venetian Cream and a bit of Kiwi neutral wax polish for a slight sheen, and here are the results. It's not a professional job, but I think it looks good and I'm satisfied. They even remind me slightly of the faux-woodgrain finish that the old Florsheims originally had on the soles, so I think it's a nice homage to this pair's history.

















Now I just have to work up the courage to do this to my other #8 shoes, including the BB LHS I just got. :icon_pale:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I do like the lighter color. Good job.

However, your definition of beater is a bit more liberal than mine. From the pictured angles, I would keep these in regular rotation.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Taken Aback said:


> However, your definition of beater is a bit more liberal than mine. From the pictured angles, I would keep these in regular rotation.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Very cool Org...I wonder if you could use a cotton swab and rubbing alcohol or acetone to work on the welts.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

YoungClayB said:


> Very cool Org...I wonder if you could use a cotton swab and rubbing alcohol or acetone to work on the welts.


That's the hard part. I just finished redyeing the welts on some cordo hanovers I got thru the Thrift Exchange & it was a major PITA. I used blue painters tape, a small paint brush & took my time, but I'm still not satisfied w/ the results. That being said, I have no idea how you'd go about removing the dye on the welt.

Side note: I was using some Fiebings dye in a disposable plastic cup and it ate thru the plastic!

Brian


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Very cool post. Thanks for sharing. 

A dremel tool may come in handy if you keep this up. 

On a side note, I do see the humor in the V cream peddler having cracked shell. Hehehe.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

firedancer said:


> Very cool post. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> A dremel tool may come in handy if you keep this up.
> 
> On a side note, I do see the humor in the V cream peddler having cracked shell. Hehehe.


That pair (and another, older pair just like them) are exactly why I _became_ the Venetian Cream peddler.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks nice Org. I have been considering doing this myself, but was going to use Fiebings deglazer to remove the original dark edge dressing. I completely stripped and re-dyed a pair of beaters using RonRider's method. Proper shoe modifications take serious time-- nice effort and a job well done!


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Orgetorix said:


>


So?
I'd still wear 'em.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice job.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Very well done, Sir! You have tempted me to try to achieve the same. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

cecil47 said:


> So?
> I'd still wear 'em.


I can see they are definitely beaters...especially considering the crack is visible from above.


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

I still haven't gotten the courage, or time to do this project. Hope to soon, they look good.


----------

